

How does Meebo implement automatic login into MSN/Yahoo? - david_au

Anybody has any ideas?
I want to implement auto-login to some websites as well, but don't know how to do
more concrete,i hope<p>- try to extract account/password parameters requirement(seems not easy except for some)<p>- to auto login them by providing account/password from my site.<p>Thanks
======
ra
I always assumed it was oauth, but that's really a guess.

